# Overnighting at Super U supermarkets in France?



## boleropjg (Apr 26, 2009)

Hello All, can anyone confirm that you can stay overnight in Super U car parks in France? Has anyone done it, and is there any charge?

Also, do they have motorhome service points?

Thanks


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I do not know the straight answer to your question but I have to ask why would you want to? With thousands of Aires to stay on in France why stay in a supermarket car park?

JohnW


----------



## caulkhead (Jul 25, 2007)

I have no personal experience of staying on a supermarket car-park overnight in France but I believe that it is generally tolerated, although I have come across some (eg E Leclerc in Saumur) where there were height barriers preventing anything over 2 metres from entering the car-park. I seem to re-call someone on here posting about an Intermarche that had EHU but I may have dreamt that!!!

Caulkhead


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

As in most things, you can't generalise.

Many Super-U stores will allow overnighting on their car parks, quite a few are designated as aires and all the ones I've seen are free. The ones designated as aires usually have a service point (charges apply for water and elec.) as do quite a few others, usually the newer ones. Caveat is that some you definitely wouldn't want to stay at and those with small/restricted car parks probably wouldn't welcome you.

I think it's true to say that most French supermarkets with plenty of car parking are unlikely to object to your parking overnight, especially if you shop at the store.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

I would add that it would still be polite to ask, so they can make observations such as do not park in a particular spot that delivery vans may need to use.

Alan


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

You certainly can stop at this SuperU Aire near Cancale in Brittany - 




We didn't stay overnight, just did some shopping, but it was free and services at Supermarket fuel station.

And you can wash your MH -


----------



## rotorywing (Jul 19, 2010)

Carrefour also let you stay. The one at Pontorson near Mont St Michel has parking to the rear of the building, outside toilet and a laundry in the car park. Excellent, especially if you want to cycle to the mount.
48.558752,-1.507456

Martin


----------



## Bern2544 (Sep 15, 2012)

We have come across quite a few Supermarkets SuperU and Leclerc which were designated as Aires with service points. I haven't stayed on one myself but we were on the Aire in Oolone Sur Mer and walked down the the SuperU to find quite a few French vans parked up.


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

I can't remember exactly where it was now (I think it was a Leclerc) but one newish supermarket we stopped at for some shopping last year even had a washing station on the car park. This consisted of a couple of coin operated washing machines and driers and would be very handy for anyone staying overnight. The location was quite pleasant too - but I can't for the life of me remember where it was.


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

One thing for sure. If you overnight at supermarkets, you won't have to worry about decreasing the payload by carrying a good choice of wine! You will have all the choice you want 8) 
Seriously though, I can only think of one reason to overnight at a supermarket, and that is if arriving late during transit, because good aire's are nearly everywhere, or you could overnight in a village, maybe in a corner by the village square.

edit.
Incidentally, I have overnighted, once in 11 years at a French supermarket. I arrived late, and I thought it was closed for the night. It was closed for ever :lol:


----------



## homenaway (Jul 27, 2005)

> I can't remember exactly where it was now (I think it was a Leclerc) but one newish supermarket we stopped at for some shopping last year even had a washing station on the car park. This consisted of a couple of coin operated washing machines and driers and would be very handy for anyone staying overnight. The location was quite pleasant too - but I can't for the life of me remember where it was.


We came across a similar aire at a SuperU at Puyvert in Provence. It was out in the sticks not very near the town.

The service point was difficult to access even for our PVC due to high kerbs and next to the 24 hour Laundramat with a car wash adjacent which had a noisy compressor or some equipment that switched on and off frequently.
We managed to use the borne for just emptying the waste water and I seem to remember the water hose tap was on the opposite side so we didn't bother.

There was a parking space adjacent with a Dutch motorhomer who had stayed there for a few days.

Ok it was free as a service point but we definitely wouldn't overnight there.

Steve


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

caulkhead said:


> I have no personal experience of staying on a supermarket car-park overnight in France but I believe that it is generally tolerated, although I have come across some (eg E Leclerc in Saumur) where there were height barriers preventing anything over 2 metres from entering the car-park. I seem to re-call someone on here posting about an Intermarche that had EHU but I may have dreamt that!!!
> 
> Caulkhead


You can park in the E Leclerc in Saumur. If you enter from the South side d347e (there is a Salon de the on the right as you enter) you park on the left. The petrol station is at the other end.
Google street view allows you to see motorhomes parked there. It did take us a couple of visits by bike to work this one out as well.
https://www.google.co.uk/maps/@47.259842,-0.089069,3a,75y,251.78h,81.75t/data=!3m4!1e1!3m2!1sOMr02HwBB3RX-tFrDEL7hw!2e0


----------



## cronkle (May 1, 2005)

gaspode said:


> I can't remember exactly where it was now (I think it was a Leclerc) but one newish supermarket we stopped at for some shopping last year even had a washing station on the car park. This consisted of a couple of coin operated washing machines and driers and would be very handy for anyone staying overnight. The location was quite pleasant too - but I can't for the life of me remember where it was.


The LeClerc in Riberac I think Ken


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Quite a few French supermarkets have 24hr on site Launderettes nowadays.

We've used a few, one that springs to mind was the Super U at St Martin de Crau near Arles.

I usually have instructions to look after the washing and go across and fill up the van with diesel while the wife disappears and does all the shopping.

The washing is usually all finished long before she returns :wink:










Pete


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Keith Chesterfield noted about the SuperU at Cancale; I saw that last year, and although it's allowed, I wouldn't fancy it because it looked a fairly busy area. Having said that the official aire gets quite busy, but unless you want easy access to Cancale, I would prefer to stay at one of many aires round the bay.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes, we have a Carrefour in Barneville with dump, water and large motorhome spaces.
Also LeClerc in Tourlaville Cherbourg signs to motorhome parking.

So I would say yes. Just get the fresh bread in the morning.

Ray.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Hi.

We over the last 9 years have used loads of super U car parks. Some have Hookup Water & Dump. We did find one that supplied a complete Laundry built into a container next to the 12 bays for motorhomes. We fulltimed for over 7 years a lot of time in France and never got moved out of any supermarket car park or even church yard or car park.

It is only the UK that we are not welcome. It is just the same in Germany if you cannot find an Aire or Stellplatz use a supermarket. Just leave it clean & tidy.

steve & ann. ---------- teensvan


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

> The LeClerc in Riberac I think Ken


Could well be Mike, Riberac does ring a bell. I can remember it was hot & humid and the boss seemed to take forever to get the shopping. :roll:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We (along with 37 other motorhomes) have parked up in the supermarket car park in St-Mere-Eglise, Normandy, during the ' D day invasion week' celebrations during June for 6 days & nights - no problem !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *gaspode wrote: *Could well be Mike, Riberac does ring a bell. I can remember it was hot & humid and the boss seemed to take forever to get the shopping. :roll:


Has anyone ever done their shopping quickly in a French Supermarket? I have never stayed overnight on a French supermarket car park but it has felt like it on a few.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

vicdicdoc said:


> We (along with 37 other motorhomes) have parked up in the supermarket car park in St-Mere-Eglise, Normandy, during the ' D day invasion week' celebrations during June for 6 days & nights - no problem !


Oh it was you Vic.
I couldn't get to the car wash for motorhomes clogging up the place.
I have never seen so many vans together outside the US.

Did you manage to see the parashute drop just outside St. Mere.?
We had front row seats as 90 year old Bros in Law came decked with medals.

Ray.


----------

